# Edo Tensei Shinobi: War Status Data & Discussion



## Icegaze (Mar 7, 2011)

The purpose of this thread is to provide general information on the village of origin and status of each of Kabuto's Edo Tensei (ET) shinobi during the 4th Great Shinobi War.












*See illustrated chart: * 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Red frame = freed soul (permanently disintegrated)
Yellow frame = (physically) sealed or immobilized
Green frame = rogue, no longer controlled by Kabuto's Edo Tensei jutsu

Cell one is currently fighting against Kakashi's Division 3 and a Naruto clone.
Cell two is with Kankuro's Ambush unit, reinforcements from Division 5 and a Naruto clone.
Cell three has been neutralzied by Gaara's Division 4 and a Naruto clone ("Datclone").
Cell four has been immobilized by Darui's Division 1 and reinforcements from Divisions 2 and 5 and a Naruto clone.
Edo Madara and Muu fight the 5 kage.
Cell five and Tobi are up against Bee and Naruto.
Edo Nagato's soul freed while Edo Itachi is headed toward Kabuto in order to stop the Edo Tensei jutsu.




*Iwa (Stone)*


Gari, Deidara, Roshi, Han, Muu
------------

*Kiri (Mist)*


Mangetsu, Fuguki, Jinin, Ameyuri, Jinpachi, Kushimaru, Zabuza, Haku, Chukichi, Utakata, Yagura, 2nd Mizukage
------------

*Konoha (Leaf)*


Asuma, Dan, Hizashi, Torune, Shin, Itachi, Madara
------------

*Kumo (Cloud)*


Toroi, Yugito, Kinkaku, Ginkaku, 3rd Raikage
------------

*Suna (Sand)*


Pakura, Chiyo, Sasori, 4th Kazekage
------------

*Other villages*

Kimimaro (Sound), Fuu and Kakuzu (Waterfall), Nagato and Hanzo (Rain)


Current total = 38 shinobi


Cancelled means that the ET is not operational - the ET has either been sealed away, immobilized or the soul has departed to the Pure World.

It turns out that Kiri is the most represented village regarding ET summons. Does this surprise you? How many more ET shinobi does Kabuto have in store for the Alliance? What do you think about all this? Please discuss about everything related to Kabuto's Impure World Resurrection jutsu.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 7, 2011)

Once again Kumo is delivers the most consistent line up of fighters. They provide a former Jinchuriki, Kage, and Kage killers. 

Kishi really seems to be giving a great deal of hype to kumo.

The sand still got the sexiest bitch in the manga, in chiyo. Even the great Hanzou was trying to holler.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 7, 2011)

Mist and Stone, Kishi. Don't forget about them. But I'm glad you got love for black people


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2011)

Not a big deal at this time, but there are one, possibly two unnamed shinobi running around as well.

One was initially tagging along with Dan, Asuma and Hizashi. He's wearing a black bandanna, and what looks to be a Konoha uniform. He can be seen on the final page spread of chapter 515, to the right of Hizashi - and again, *perhaps*, on page 5 of chapter 516, running behind Hizashi, Dan and Asuma.

And a second unnamed shinobi appears on the 5th page of chapter 521, landing next to the right of Chiyo; although, I'm not sure whether it's the same unnamed scarf wearing shinobi from Kumogakure or not.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice work on the organization and layout of the thread. Fantastic really. 

I don't really have much to add. 

I think it makes sense that Kiri is the most represented at this point because they had 1 group of seven summoned at once really staggering their numbers. 

My major disappointment so far is Kin and Gin getting so much panel time when Kishi has so many other characters he can be fleshing out. Instead of seeing quick little Neji and Hinata flashes I would have much rather seen them in some more drawn out parts. I don't mind new and interesting characters but I don't like if it means sacrificing older ones I enjoy that we never get to see much of.


----------



## Agony (Mar 7, 2011)

i hope from now on this get stickied.


----------



## lathia (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice, I like the mystery coffin slot.. it looks menacing! 

lol


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Once again Kumo is delivers the most consistent line up of fighters. They provide a former Jinchuriki, Kage, and Kage killers.
> 
> Kishi really seems to be giving a great deal of hype to kumo.
> 
> The sand still got the sexiest bitch in the manga, in chiyo. Even the great Hanzou was trying to holler.



Only to bring them down most likely


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 7, 2011)

So I'm wondering why are there two of these threads, unless they're for different purposes..?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 7, 2011)

So who do you guys think will be the next Edo to bite the dust, literally?
I think it's going to be between Hanzo and Fuguki. 

Edit: Chart updated. Kinkaku's status.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 8, 2011)

That seems most plausible, I guess. If we're going to be alternating, it could be Kakuzu too IMO, but that's also a little too soon.

I wanna see Suigetsu & his bro in action.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Suigetsu probably would come into the battlefield just shortly after the death of Mangetsu by the hands of Kakashi. I also believe Suigetsu and Jugo will fight Kimimaro. Jugo at the very least is a certainty for me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh geez, I forgot about Jugo & Kimimaro.  so what do you think about Gari & Pakura?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Gari and Pakura are for Guy, Lee and maybe Sakura (if Omoi, Sai and Kakashi are enough for the Mist Swordsmen).

We will probably get a brief insight on the reason why Pakura was killed and what her role was in Suna. Gari will most likely have a connexion with Deidara's clan/past.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm tired of this Deidara-Past thing. I just feel pretty "meh" about it & would rather not have to see it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't understand.  But I whipped it up on google translate; is this what you're saying? 



> Judging by his age, I doubt very much, well, at least I do not remember any admin of 15 years, but as you said, you never know = P
> 
> Already ate their eggs



Are you referring to someone from the war?


----------



## butcher50 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hanzo has been taken out.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 2, 2011)

Status chart updated: Hanzo has been sealed.

Sorry for the belated feedback. 
Please don't hesitate to discuss anything related to Kabuto's Edo Tensei shinobi on this thread. That's what I made it for as well.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 10, 2011)

Deidara is not listed among the "scratched off", likely cuz he wasn't properly sealed off yet.


----------



## Ra (Apr 10, 2011)

Asuma is sealed


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 10, 2011)

I cannot update the info in chapter 534 because it still hasn't been cleared for the Library section. I'd change the details on Monday. 

But hey, do you think Kabuto will summon other unrevealed Edo Tensei (barring the mystery coffin shinobi)?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 10, 2011)

Putting this list up again so it doesn't disappear in the archives.

Name...Village of Origin...Reason for Resurrection

1. Asuma Sarutobi, Konohakagure, "Famous"

2. Ameyuri Ringo, Kirigakure, "Famous"

3. Chiyo, Sunagakure, "Famous"

4. Chukichi, Kirikagure, "Famous"

5. Dan, Konohakagure, "Famous"

6. Deidara, Iwakagure, Akatsuki

7. Fourth Kazekage, Sunagakure, Kage

8. Fu, Takigakure, Jinchuuriki

9. Fuguki Suikazan, Kirigakure, "Famous"

10. Gari, Iwakagure, "Famous"

11. Ginkaku, Kumogakure, "Famous"

12. Haku, Kirigakure, "Famous"

13. Han, Iwakagure, Jinchuuriki

14. Hanzo, Amegakure, "Famous"

15. Hizashi Hyuga, Konohakagure, "Famous"

16. Itachi Uchiha, Konohakagure, Akatsuki

17. Jinin Akebino, Kirigakure, "Famous"

18. Jinpachi Munashi, Kirigakure, "Famous"

19. Kakuzu, Takigakure, Akatsuki

20. Kimimaro, Otogakure, "Famous"

21. Kinkaku, Kumogakure, "Famous"

22. Kushimaru Kuriarare, Kirigakure, "Famous"

23. Mangetsu Hozuki, Kirigakure, "Famous"

24. Muu, Iwakagure, Kage

25. Nagato, Amegakure, Akatsuki

26. Pakura, Sunagakure, "Famous"

27. Roshi, Iwagakure, Jinchuuriki

28. Sasori, Sunagakure, Akatsuki

29. Second Mizukage, Kirigakure, Kage

30. Shin, Konohakagure, "Famous"

31. Torune, Konohakagure, Demonstration for Madara

32. Third Raikage, Kumogakure, Kage

33. Unknown, Unknown, Blackmailing Madara

34. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown (chapter 515, page 18, upper left panel)

35. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown

36. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown

37. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown

38. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown

39. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown

40. Unknown Kumogakure Ninja, Kumogakure, "Famous"

41. Utakata, Kirigakure, Jinchuuriki

42. Yagura, Kirigakure, Jinchuuriki/Kage

43. Yugito Nii, Kumogakure, Jinchuuriki

44. Zabuza Momochi, Kirigakure, "Famous"



31 beads (26 were on the front line when we were shown this panel).



6 beads (representing six of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist, not excluding Zabuza who was already present on the battlefield).



7 more beads. 

31 (checkerboard value) + 6 + 7 = 44
26 (true battlefield value) + 6 + 7 = 39

In other words, five Edo Tensei pawns that are in Kabuto's possession have yet to be summoned (not counting the mystery coffin Kabuto presented to Madara in chapter 490). That is, if the pebbles in front of Kabuto carry a one-to-one relation with the physical presence of each Edo Tensei summon, which they most likely do.

Possibly:
Kushina
Sakumo Hatake
Sasuke Sarutobi
Fugaku Uchiha (?)
Yahiko


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 12, 2011)

Update: Asuma has been sealed!

8 down. A minimum of 30 to go!


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

Some zombies, especially those fighting in groups, will obviously be off-panelled. At least I hope we won't be forced to read about every swordsmen sealing.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 13, 2011)

^

There might be some "group sealings", I can picture the jinchuriki being sealed all at once by 1 or 2 people.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 13, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I can picture the jinchuriki being sealed all at once by 1 or 2 people.



Oh you  You know I'm sooo waiting for them to do something important... Not to be shown fighting in group with very brief introduction like swordsmen's was.


But atm you're right, they are shown only as a one big group


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 14, 2011)

My battle predictions for teh Edos 

- Gaara Vs 4th Kazekage
- Onoki Vs Muu
- Guy Vs Gari
- Lee Vs Pakura

- Sakura Vs Chiyo & Chukichi
- Kiba & Hana Vs Ameyuri
- Karui & Omoi Vs Kushimaru
- Sai Vs Jinpachi

- Kakashi Vs Mangetsu & Fuguki
- Neji & Hinata Vs Hizashi
- Mei Vs Black Zetsu
- Shino & other Aburame Vs Torune
- Shee, Akatsuchi & Temari Vs 3rd Raikage

- Tenten & Darui Vs Kakuzu
- Naruto & Tsunade Vs The 6 jinchuriki
- Ao & Mabui Vs Unnamed Kumo-nin
- Killer Bee Vs Itachi
- Ei Vs Nagato


Edit: My head hurts.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Apr 14, 2011)

well obviously Icegaze doesnt lyk sakura if he is hoping she fights two people at once. she gets herself killed if she does that. kishi wnt troll fandom's that hard. 
1010 being relevant is out of the question, she has never been relevant it would be odd for her to be doing something now. 
she is the only rookie who had been in *combat twice* one of them was off paneled 
hopefully yagura gets to show full control  a la hachibi of the 3rd tail against who ever he is fighting. 
i seriously hope jugo dies off panel.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 14, 2011)

^

Chiyo will find a way to help Sakura defeat both herself and Chukichi. I thought that was obvious. 

Also, I forgot to add Jugo & Suigetsu Vs Kimimaro.


----------



## Wade (Apr 14, 2011)

Great thread.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Apr 14, 2011)

It would be cool if it was Naruto and Killer Bee vs The other Jinchuurikis. The display of each and every Jinchuuriki's abilities. 

It would have greater impact and some kind of relevance, Yugito meets Killer Bee or something. It's either that or Naruto fights one of the remaining Kages. Just to Emphasizie more of Naruto's strength, affirming his status to be able to fight in the top tier after defeating Nagato. If Mabui can teleport stuff, may be we can expect her to teleport Tsunade into battlefield at least?


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 14, 2011)

Wade said:


> Great thread.



Thanks, Wade. 



Bahamut Slayer said:


> It would be cool if it was Naruto and Killer Bee vs The other Jinchuurikis. The display of each and every Jinchuuriki's abilities.



I thought of that as well, but I doubt Naruto and Killer Bee will ever meet again. Madara is drawing closer. I believe that the big guns were sent to Kumo's HQ. Nagato, Madara and Itachi (and most likely the unnamed Edo Kumo nin) will soon arrive in Kumo and meet Ei, Mabui, Ao and Killer Bee.


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I thought of that as well, but I doubt Naruto and Killer Bee will ever meet again. Madara is drawing closer. I believe that the big guns were sent to Kumo's HQ. Nagato, Madara and Itachi (and most likely the unnamed Edo Kumo nin) will soon arrive in Kumo and meet Ei, Mabui, Ao and Killer Bee.



Seems likely, if you're gonna send anyone to the HQ, it has to be these guys.

What are your guys thoughts on the Jinchuuriki's? If Madara has their tailed beasts sealed in the statue, will he use some crazy hax jutsu to allow them to use the tailed beasts or will they just display their "base" mode?


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 14, 2011)

^

Concerning the jins, I hope they just show their unique fighting abilities instead of showing off chakra shrouds, biju bombs and other monster-like feats.

Let Yugito use some sort of blue fire style jutsu (blue is the colour of the Nibi);
Let Yagura show off his kenjutsu skills with his odd looking staff;
Let Roshi demonstrate the power of green lava;
Let Han show us what's contained in that pot/gourd he's carrying on his back;
Let Fuu use the scroll thingy she's carrying;
Let Utakata show off his bubble-making prowess

That's what I'm hoping for anyway. Wishful thinking?


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Wishful thinking?



Lets hope not 

+rep for this thread btw. (possibly, not certain I can rep people yet)


----------



## Ryopus (Jul 22, 2011)

*List of Remaining Edo Tensei's*

Facing Gaara and Oonoki:
1. Mū
2. Second Mizukage
3. Third Raikage

Facing Kakashi's division:
4. Ameyuri Ringo
5. Fuguki Suikazan
6. Jinin Akebino
7. Jinpachi Munashi
8. Kushimaru Kuriarare
9. Mangetsu Hōzuki
10. Pakura
11. Gari

Facing Kankuro's Division:
12. Chiyo
13. Chūkichi
14. Kimimaro
15. Deidara (captured)

Facing Naruto/Bee:
16. Itachi Uchiha
17. Nagato

Under Madara's control:
18. Yagura
19. Fū
20. Han
21. Rōshi
22. Utakata
23. Yugito Nii

Others:
24. Dan Katō (broken free when Gedo Mazo attacked)
25. Hizashi Hyūga (broken free when Gedo Mazo attacked)
26. Torune
27. 6th coffin

Sealed/Freed: Shin, Sasori, Ginkaku, Kinkaku, Zabuza, Haku, Hanzou, Asuma, Kakuzu, Toroi, Fourth Kazekage


----------



## Marsala (Jul 22, 2011)

Kakuzu may or may not have escaped from his binding. It was unclear. My guess is not.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 22, 2011)

From an old thread...



silenceofthelambs said:


> Name...Village of Origin...Reason for Resurrection
> 
> 1. Asuma Sarutobi, Konohakagure, "Famous"
> 
> ...


----------



## Faustus (Jul 22, 2011)

Kakuzu wasn't sealed


----------



## Ryopus (Jul 22, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Kakuzu wasn't sealed



Kakuzu was seen being sealed by a shinobi after gedo mazo left.



silenceofthelambs said:


> From an old thread...



can you please post the images of #35-40? i thought there are 38 ETs in total.


----------



## Kumo Nin (Jul 22, 2011)

It looked to me like Kakuzu was freed at the last minute during the Gedo rampage. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Kakuzu was seen being sealed by a shinobi after gedo mazo left.



Post poof please.

Last I've seen of him, his bindings were unraveling following Gedo's attack.


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Kakuzu was seen being sealed by a shinobi after gedo mazo left.



I don't remember this. As far as I'm concerned Kakuzu is still active.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 22, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Kakuzu was seen being sealed by a shinobi after gedo mazo left.



This never happened.  In fact it was the opposite.


----------



## Ryopus (Jul 22, 2011)

Also, while he continues to fight Darui, Izumo, and Kotetsu, he was surprised to see Chōji's butterfly wings overshadowing the battlefield. Later he is seen immobilized underneath Chōji's giant fist. During the Demonic Statue of the Outer Path's rampage, when Chōji leaves to face the statue, he tells them that they will have to deal with Kakuzu. He is later seen being sealed by a shinobi.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Thread:


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 22, 2011)

OP updated.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 22, 2011)

Toroi is missing from Kumo.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 22, 2011)

^

Look again.


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2011)

Hells yeah update reps.


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Also, while he continues to fight Darui, Izumo, and Kotetsu, he was surprised to see Chōji's butterfly wings overshadowing the battlefield. Later he is seen immobilized underneath Chōji's giant fist. During the Demonic Statue of the Outer Path's rampage, when Chōji leaves to face the statue, he tells them that they will have to deal with Kakuzu. He is later seen being sealed by a shinobi.



You quoted the wikia rather than, you know, looking at the manga? Remember the kind of people who can edit wikia's are also the kind of people who masturbate to underage anime girls.

Just let that sink in.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 22, 2011)

Posting wikia as a proof? Neg


----------



## jacamo (Jul 22, 2011)

so it looks like compared to Kirigakure the other villages seem to be under represented so lets hope Kishi and his people can even it out with a few more Edos... 

i'd especialy like Suna to have someone powerful revived, maybe someone from Chiyo's generation she can brief us about 

off-topic: i know he's alive but i wonder what Chiyo's brother can do? 

they dont necessarily have to be kages but its all good... also, better to have more Edos from Kumo and Iwa than Konoha... unless of course we get *Edo Yamato* - epic :ho


----------



## Neptun (Jul 22, 2011)

hopefully there'll be some more Fodderjounin-edos from the smaller villages. edos from those villages are almost non-existant


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 22, 2011)

people as much as I like Kakuzu it pains me to say that he is sealed already. 

Look at this picture you can see Kakuzu wrapped in the clothes binding you can also see the difference between Dan and Kakuzu in wich Dan clearly escaped his binding. ( Which doesn't mean he got sealed off panel)


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 22, 2011)

So is Deidara considered sealed or non? In the OP, he's captured but in the recent post, he's striked out.


----------



## Federer (Jul 22, 2011)

Not suprised with Kirigakure. 

Good thread.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 22, 2011)

the scorpion's tail said:


> people as much as I like Kakuzu it pains me to say that he is sealed already.
> 
> Look at this picture you can see Kakuzu wrapped in the clothes binding you can also see the difference between Dan and Kakuzu in wich Dan clearly escaped his binding. ( Which doesn't mean he got sealed off panel)



Looks like he is indeed getting sealed. I refuse to believe it though


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2011)

The cloth bindings are clearly unraveling. 

He is even regenerating from Gedo Mazou's blast.


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> The cloth bindings are clearly unraveling.
> 
> He is even regenerating from Gedo Mazou's blast.



This. Out of context panel. Compare him before that panel, then look at it again.

He went from completely bound to regenerating and becoming loose.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 22, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> So is Deidara considered sealed or non? In the OP, he's captured but in the recent post, he's striked out.



Which "recent post" are you referring to? As far as I'm concerned, Deidara has not been sealed, stricto sensu. He is just immobilized in an object and can be freed without requiring the use of ninjutsu.

I'm not so sure about the status of Hizashi, Dan and Kakuzu - the latter seemed to be on the verge of getting sealed by the cloth binding jutsu, however...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 22, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Putting this list up again so it doesn't disappear in the archives.
> 
> Name...Village of Origin...Reason for Resurrection
> 
> ...



this one.  

I'll be majorly disappointed if we don't see him again. If Kishi thinks that trapping him in Kankuro's puppet was a firm conclusion, he's definitely wrong. I'd just like to see a panel of him getting sealed or something. =__=


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> The cloth bindings are clearly unraveling.
> 
> He is even regenerating from Gedo Mazou's blast.



He is regenerating from Gedo Mazou's blast, but instead of unraveling the cloth is binding him in my opinion. 

But I hope your right Kakuzu is one of my favourite characters.



HInch said:


> This. Out of context panel. Compare him before that panel, then look at it again.
> 
> He went from completely bound to regenerating and becoming loose.



The way I see it is he went from under Chouji's fist, got blasted by Gedo Mazou, Is regenerating from the blast and getting binded by the cloth.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 22, 2011)

kakuzu is not sealed, but his monsters were defeated by tenten and her fan...he might want to die from humiliation :rofl


----------



## Empathy (Jul 22, 2011)

the scorpion's tail said:


> people as much as I like Kakuzu it pains me to say that he is sealed already.
> 
> Look at this picture you can see Kakuzu wrapped in the clothes binding you can also see the difference between Dan and Kakuzu in wich Dan clearly escaped his binding. ( Which doesn't mean he got sealed off panel)



In another translation he's shown saying 'Phew' as a sign of relief. He wasn't shown earlier wrapped up, but it may be raveling or unraveling. I also find it unlikely that the other Edo's are freed with Kakuzu being the only one not freed. It's unclear for me, but we'll have to wait and see if he's free(all rhymes intended) or not.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2011)

Icegaze's thread is where all the status of the Edo Tensei army is being held to the date, I advise using that to keep up with the war's status.

As for Kakuzu, IMO its a 50/50. Personally, I hope he wasn't sealed.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 22, 2011)

@BrightlyDim

Well, that's not my list. 
But hey, the poster's opinion is as valid as mine (and vice versa). Honestly, I believe we will be seeing Deidara again - maybe not as a fighter, but his character did not have closure, like say Sasori's..

I have my doubts about Kakuzu though. I believe he knows "too" much (especially regarding the past) and has more to reveal to us, but hey, this is Kishi we're talking about.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 22, 2011)

24 Edo Tensei out of 38 are still active (meaning they are neither immobilized nor sealed/soul-released). Sh!t hasn't started yet.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 22, 2011)

^ I was skeptical cause of that. 

But yeah. I don't want to see Deidara fight as of now, just something to really end him. We've seen him fight enough, & Kishi will only screw him up if he gets any action.

Kshi, why are you so ... ;___;.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Jul 22, 2011)

Look, nobody knows what Kakazu's status is.  He could have easily been sealed before Gedo Mazu let loose with a nuclear blast, or that could have very well freed him.  Its anyone's guess at this juncture.

We'll find out anyways at some point.

My question....

Did Chuukichi free Deidara?  There was that one scene where while Chiyo, Kimi, and Hanzo were going "all in", Chuukichi is watching the barrel with Deidara in it.

Frankly, Kabuto would be a fool not to go for Deidara.  His self destruct alone could tip the scales easily for Akatsuki.  I guess we're left to wonder if either Chuukichi or the roving bands of Zetsu achieved any of that.

That's another thing, the Zetsu fake squads could have really screwed the alliance over by freeing the sealed Edos.  I wonder if the Alliance took the time to really hide those.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 22, 2011)

This is the last pic concerning the beach where they were fighting Kakuzu Dan and co.



It doesn't look like Shikamaru, Tenten, Ino and Chouji are fighting


----------



## Ryopus (Jul 22, 2011)

just wondering who are #35 - 40?? never saw them before


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Kakuzu may or may not have escaped from his binding. It was unclear. My guess is not.



My guess is that he did.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 22, 2011)

@ Ryopus

#40 is Kumo's Toroi, the magnet element user.
#35 to #39 on the list quoted 3 posts above are speculations from the poster based on the number of beads that Kabuto had on his map.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 22, 2011)

You either need to hold off updating your thread, Icegaze, or ask for it to be moved into Telegrams. Mention of the latest chapter's events aren't allowed outside of the Telegrams section.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 22, 2011)

New and improved list.

Name...Village of Origin...Reason for Resurrection

1. Asuma Sarutobi, Konohakagure, "Famous"

2. Ameyuri Ringo, Kirigakure, "Famous"

3. Chiyo, Sunagakure, "Famous"

4. Chukichi, Kirikagure, "Famous"

5. Dan Katou, Konohakagure, "Famous"

6. Deidara, Iwakagure, Akatsuki

7. Fourth Kazekage, Sunagakure, Kage

*8. Fu, Takigakure, Jinchuuriki*

9. Fuguki Suikazan, Kirigakure, "Famous"

10. Gari, Iwakagure, "Famous"

11. Ginkaku, Kumogakure, "Famous"

12. Haku, Kirigakure, "Famous"

*13. Han, Iwakagure, Jinchuuriki*

14. Hanzo, Amegakure, "Famous"

[15. Hizashi Hyuga, Konohakagure, "Famous"]

*16. Itachi Uchiha, Konohakagure, Akatsuki*

17. Jinin Akebino, Kirigakure, "Famous" 

18. Jinpachi Munashi, Kirigakure, "Famous"

[19. Kakuzu, Takigakure, Akatsuki]

20. Kimimaro, Otogakure, "Famous"

21. Kinkaku, Kumogakure, "Famous"

22. Kushimaru Kuriarare, Kirigakure, "Famous"

23. Mangetsu Hozuki, Kirigakure, "Famous"

24. Mu, Iwakagure, Kage

25. Nagato, Amegakure, Akatsuki

26. Pakura, Sunagakure, "Famous"

*27. Roshi, Iwagakure, Jinchuuriki*

28. Sasori, Sunagakure, Akatsuki

29. Second Mizukage, Kirigakure, Kage

30. Shin, Konohakagure, "Famous"

31. Toroi, Kumogakure, "Famous"

32. Torune, Konohakagure, Demonstration for Madara

33. Third Raikage, Kumogakure, Kage

34. Unknown, Unknown, Blackmailing Madara

35. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown (chapter 515, page 18, upper left panel)

_36. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown

37. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown

38. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown

39. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown

40. Unknown, Unknown, Unknown_

*41. Utakata, Kirigakure, Jinchuuriki*

*42. Yagura, Kirigakure, Jinchuuriki/Kage*

*43. Yugito Nii, Kumogakure, Jinchuuriki*

44. Zabuza Momochi, Kirigakure, "Famous"

*KEY*

*Red* = Cross between method of control (Pain Rikudou/Edo Tensei)

*Green* = Full autonomy (no longer under operator's control)

[...] = Status unknown

Slash through name = Defeated/sealed

_Italics_ = Speculation (evidence below)

————————————————————————————————

**May not be true any longer**



_31 beads (26 were on the front line when we were shown this panel)._



_6 beads (representing six of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist, excluding Zabuza who was already present on the battlefield, thus making seven)._



_7 more beads. 

31 (checkerboard value) + 6 + 7 = 44
26 (true battlefield value) + 6 + 7 = 39

In other words, five Edo Tensei pawns that are in Kabuto's possession have yet to be summoned (not counting the mystery coffin Kabuto presented to Madara in chapter 490). That is, if the pebbles in front of Kabuto carry a one-to-one relation with the physical presence of each Edo Tensei summon, which they most likely do.

Possibly:
Kushina
Sakumo Hatake
Sasuke Sarutobi
Fugaku Uchiha (?)
Yahiko_


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> You either need to hold off updating your thread, Icegaze, or ask for it to be moved into Telegrams. Mention of the latest chapter's events aren't allowed outside of the Telegrams section.



Got it, Nesha. Sorry about the slip..


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 7, 2011)

OP updated.
Itachi is freed from Edo Tensei control.

Also, a few changes:
Red frame = freed soul (permanently disintegrated)
Orange frame = sealed or immobilized
Green frame = no longer controlled by Kabuto's Edo Tensei jutsu


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 7, 2011)

Excellent thread, Icegaze. The charts are pretty accurate so far, but Deidara, Kakuzu, Hizashi and Dan could become free again because they have yet to be properly sealed or freed.

Also, I think that Kisame, Konan, Shisui and maybe other Uchihas could be resurrected later on.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 7, 2011)

Ask for this to be sticky'd in the Telegrams.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 7, 2011)

^
Other members have already asked the mods to sticky the thread but no positive feedback so far. 

@JiraiyaTheGallant
Thanks for your comment. Actually, Diedara is considered to be "immobilized" within Kankuro's ant puppet thus qualifies to being in the orange frame. And Kakuzu was seen being sealed by a Suna ninja with the cloth binding technique.

Red frame = no way the Edo Tensei will be coming back.
Orange frame = currently inactive becaue immobilized/sealed etc.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll ask mods to sticky it : ].


----------



## Samehada (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you sure about Cell Four's sealings? I recall them being released with the exception of the Kaku brothers. Hizashi never got any screen time either  This can't be happening.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 21, 2011)

OP has been updated. Edo Nagato in the red.


@Samehada
My take is that Kakuzu, Dan and Hizashi were clothbinded or at least immobilized by other means by the Alliance after Tobi-Madara raided that battlefront with Gedo Mazo. We still need confirmation but it seems 99% likely at this point.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 21, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> OP has been updated. Edo Nagato in the red.
> 
> 
> @Samehada
> My take is that Kakuzu, Dan and Hizashi were clothbinded or at least immobilized by other means by the Alliance after Tobi-Madara raided that battlefront with Gedo Mazo. We still need confirmation but it seems 99% likely at this point.



Dan probably got away. He was trapped in a purple flame barrier that went down when the blast hit. He almost certainly recovered as fast or faster than the ninja around him.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 21, 2011)

Shouldn't Nagato be in the orange?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 21, 2011)

Strategoob said:


> Shouldn't Nagato be in the orange?



Nope. Orange is sealed by a physical method like binding or sand burial. It can be undone easily. Red is the soul being gone for good. Nagato is REALLY gone for good; Sasori and Shin could potentially be summoned again by Kabuto if he wanted to bring them back.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 14, 2011)

OP updated: Muu has been dispatched... But should we really count him out after his last words?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 14, 2011)

Mu is still technically sealed and so should be marked as such.

I'm still of the opinion that a number of those sealed that way will be freed at some point.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 14, 2011)

Doctor Crane said:


> Mu is still technically sealed and so should be marked as such.
> 
> I'm still of the opinion that a number of those sealed that way will be freed at some point.



But.. Muu is marked as "(physically) sealed". That's what the yellow frame represents. The red one is only for the ET who's soul was somehow freed, ala Sasori.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 14, 2011)

Itachi: Going rogue like a boss.


----------



## Ryopus (Sep 15, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nope. Orange is sealed by a physical method like binding or sand burial. It can be undone easily. Red is the soul being gone for good. Nagato is REALLY gone for good; Sasori and Shin could potentially be summoned again by Kabuto if he wanted to bring them back.




Red frame = no way the Edo Tensei will be coming back.

So Sasori and Shin can't be summoned by kabuto ever again

Deidara was only immobilized or captured... his current status is a lot different from the others with yellow frames. Should Deidara get a separate color? He is currently in the battlfield with cell 2 ET's kimmimaro, chiyo, etc.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> But.. Muu is marked as "(physically) sealed". That's what the yellow frame represents. The red one is only for the ET who's soul was somehow freed, ala Sasori.


I was just going off your comment; I hadn't really looked at the OP.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 15, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Deidara was only immobilized or captured... his current status is a lot different from the others with yellow frames. Should Deidara get a separate color? He is currently in the battlfield with cell 2 ET's kimmimaro, chiyo, etc.



As you rightly put it, Deidara was captured so I put him in the yellow frame with the Edo Tensei who were physically sealed. I consider both situations to be similar. In those 2 cases the ET are "immobilized", non operational. But their status can be reversed by an external force, unlinke the ET put in the red frames. 

So guys, who thinks Muu will be coming back soon enough? Will he kill Ohnoki if/once he finds a way out of Gaara's sand seal? I bet he will.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2011)

doubt Muu will come back, it was just Kishi trolling, like raikages black lightning.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Of course Muu is coming back. He warned them.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 15, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Of course Muu is coming back. He warned them.



was about to warn them.. about something.

maybe he wanted to give hints about the 2nd mizukage.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 16, 2011)

^
True. Or maybe he wanted to warn them about the secret ability he has which enables him to pull a Houdini.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Sep 16, 2011)

Kell?gem said:


> was about to warn them.. about something.
> 
> maybe he wanted to give hints about the 2nd mizukage.



All the translations I've read end with "I'm..." or something of that nature.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2011)

For now Muu should be placed as "sealed" I am afraid, as much as ambigous his defeat was in 553.

Have Yondaime Kazekage and Nagato been added to the sealed Edos list?


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 16, 2011)

^
It's all been updated in the OP, Sennin. 
The yellow frame = immobilized (Deidara) or physically sealed (Muu, 4th Kazekage, Haku, etc.).
The red frame = Sasori, Shin and Nagato. They cannot be resummoned by Kabuto no matter what.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 16, 2011)

What about the former jinchuriki (Cell 5), should they be marked green because of Madara's seeming control over them?
You also have Dan marked as sealed/immobilized. However, Gedo Mazo's appearance seems to have destroyed the barrier. Kakuzu's fate is a bit more ambiguous.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 17, 2011)

^
Concerning Cell five, I prefer to leave them frameless as things stand. Yes, you are right about mentioning the fact that they technically are no longer under the "direct" control of Kabuto because of Tobi-Madara's Rinnegan six paths jutsu. Nonetheless, I did specify this new situation in words in the OP to make it clear what their status is atm.

About Dan and co at the beachside, I'm ready to bet that they were sealed. Even in spite of Tobi-Madara's intervention those 3 ET seemed to be in the process of beeing neutralized by the Alliance. So yes, I can consider the benefit of the doubt but at 99% we can infer that Kakuzu, Dan and Hizashi have been physically sealed.


----------



## Ryopus (Oct 9, 2011)

Third Raikage is sealed.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 9, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Third Raikage is sealed.



Updates will come later this day.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome job _Icegaze_ ! + Rep.

Why this isn't stickied ?


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 9, 2011)

OP updated:
- 3rd Raikage and 2nd Mizukage have been (physically) sealed off
- Dan is confirmed to be held/immobilized by the alliance (via a barrier encampment jutsu)
- Muu's status changes from being sealed to being active (he was thought to be sealed a few chapters back but it turned out to be only one half of his body/essence that was sealed)

Muu is summoning something (or someone) via Kabuto; who/what do you think it will be?


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

OP updated:
- Fuguki Suikazan has been sealed
- Only 3 of the 9 Edo Tensei confronting Kakashi's Division 3 are remaining but we don't know which
- The mystery coffin shinobi has been revealed: *Madara Uchiha* is Kabuto's 38th Edo Tensei
- Madara is now paired with Muu and will face Gaara's 4th Division

So, who are the Swordsmen do you think are left in the battlefield?
Is Madara going to break free of Kabuto's jutsu like Itachi?
Please feel free to discuss.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 16, 2011)

Madara should just be in Muu's cell, he wasn't summoned any differently from the others.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2011)

Cloud and Sand nearly clear .


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Madara should just be in Muu's cell, he wasn't summoned any differently from the others.



I left Madara in the same spot as the Mystery coffin (before current update) just for continuity reasons as far as the chart is concerned. I put an explanation just below the ET chart saying that Madara is now paired with Muu.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> So, who are the Swordsmen do you think are left in the battlefield?


I'm thinking Mangetsu is one of them. Pakura and Gari could be the other two.

I'm still waiting for Chukichi to pop out and do something on Mifune's battlefield.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 16, 2011)

Doctor Crane said:


> I'm thinking Mangetsu is one of them. Pakura and Gari could be the other two.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Chukichi to pop out and do something on Mifune's battlefield.



Pakura & Gari are not swordsmen


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

Doctor Crane said:


> I'm thinking Mangetsu is one of them. Pakura and Gari could be the other two.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Chukichi to pop out and do something on Mifune's battlefield.



Lol, I completely forgot about Chukichi. 
That guy likes playing hide and seek. One minute he's with his unit, the next (when sh!t gets real) he's out of the picture. 

He ran away when Sasori and Deidara were getting their @sses handed to them by Kankuro and his boyz and now that Chiyo and Kimimaro are facing a similar situation with Naruto and samurai elites he is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 16, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Pakura & Gari are not swordsmen


Point being? Gai doesn't specify whether or not any of the remaining three are swordsmen.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Lol, I completely forgot about Chukichi.
> That guy likes playing hide and seek. One minute he's with his unit, the next (when sh!t gets real) he's out of the picture.
> 
> He ran away when Sasori and Deidara were getting their @sses handed to them by Kankuro and his boyz and now that Chiyo and Kimimaro are facing a similar situation with Naruto and samurai elites he is nowhere to be found.



I'm guessing he's like Kabuto's only sensor beside Muu.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree with Epyon. Chuukichi's behaviour during the Mifune vs Hanzou fight make me think that he is Kabuto's eyes and ears in the arc.

Doctor Crane has a point, Gai's statement about the Edos that are left and the ones that were sealed off panel was vague.

I am sad that Fuguki was sealed that quickly though. IMO he had potential. Was Kisame's superior, former owner of Samehada and could have shed some backstory about Kirigakure during Tobi's reign and control over Yagura, since the reason for his death seemed to be of treason because he was giving intel to the enemy...bet he found out about who was really controlling Kiri through Yagura.

Plus to me it looked very convinient that we had him in the battlefield without his rightful sword only to later see Bee enter the stage with Samehada with him. I sometimes pondered if Kabuto would find the way to steal the blade from Bee or acquire a small part of it so that he could create a Samehada 0.2. like the new Manda and thus Fuguki would be able to use it and we could even see what kind of transformation he could undergo with Samehada in his power...oh well. -_-

Mangetsu definitely hasn't been sealed. And if there are only 3 Swordsmen left besides Suigetsu's brother then those must be Jinpachi and either Kushimaru or Jinin. Jinpachi's Shibuki/Splash sword is awesome and both of Kushimaru and Jinin's weapons are also interesting. But I'd prefer Kushimaru over Jinin.

Gari & Pakura are also interesting. It would be fun seeing Gari fight someone like Neji IMO.

Finally, since last chapter was the beginning of turning the tide of the war to the villain's side I wonder if we'll see Deidara escape from Kankurou's puppet...


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 17, 2011)

^
You pointed out some interesting aspects, Sennin.
- Fuguki Suikazan was quickly sealed because he had nothing else to show given that he did not have Samehada in his possession. Kishi will develop his backstory through the 4th databook because it isn't relevant to the main plot.

- Coming to think of it, maybe Guy said that "three (Edo Tensei) are remaining" not 3 Swordsmen like Doctor Crane rightly notices. So my guess is that Mangetsu is the only swordsman left and the 2 other ET are Gari and Pakura. Mangetsu has ties with fairly relevant characters who may affect the plot. I would have liked to get confirmation on Ameyuri's gender... oh well.

- Deidara could probably be sealed by Suna specialists as we speak. He was in Kankuro's puppet for a while but I doubt they left him in there all night. Deidara does not have anything more to show tbh. And if he's freed what stops him from nuking the Alliance repeatedly? Kishi obviously knew that he won't have an excuse not to revive Deidara but he also knew he won't be able to keep him active in the war for long without having fans wonder why we don't have multiple craters...

I think in the next chapter we will get to know what Kabuto's plan really is; what he intends to use Madara Uchiha for; what his reaction is concerning the 6 Edo jins that have been hijacked by Tobi, etc.


Edit:
I updated the ET chart with new Edo Jinchuriki pics.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 25, 2011)

OP updated~

Cell one is currently fighting against Kakashi's Division 3 and a Naruto clone.
Cell two is with Kankuro's Ambush unit, reinforcements from Division 5 and a Naruto clone.
Cell three has been neutralzied by Gaara's Division 4 and a Naruto clone ("Datclone").
Cell four has been immobilized by Darui's Division 1 and reinforcements from Divisions 2 and 5 and a Naruto clone.
Edo Madara and Muu fight the 5 kage.
Cell five and Tobi are up against Bee and Naruto.
Edo Nagato's soul has been freed while Edo Itachi is headed toward Kabuto in order to stop the Edo Tensei jutsu.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you guys think Mangetsu is still up and running?
How about Kimimaro and Chiyo? What fate has Kishi reserved for the remaining Edo Tensei?


----------



## Epyon (Feb 21, 2012)

The fact that Lee, Sai, Kakashi and Gai took off should mean the Swordsmen were taken care off but Suigetsu and Juugo obviously are gonna get something to do, so I'd say Kimimaro is at large and Mangetsu is gonna escap captivity I guess?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice layout and thread.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 21, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Do you guys think Mangetsu is still up and running?
> How about Kimimaro and Chiyo? What fate has Kishi reserved for the remaining Edo Tensei?



*I have all the Edo Tensei listed as sealed. Though Kishimoto didn't directly show the defeat of the remaining Impure World Resurrection summons, the fact that all the other divisions are traveling towards the battlefield Naruto is located at implies that they were all defeated (we just don't know when).*



			
				silenceofthelambs; Edo Tensei List said:
			
		

> Name...Village of Origin...Reason for Resurrection
> 
> 1. Asuma Sarutobi, Konohakagure, "Famous"
> 
> ...



*Also, I think it's safe to put an orange border around the pictures of the new Six Paths of Pain. When Naruto pulled out the chakra receivers binding them to Tobi, they were officially bested in combat. (Tobi re-installing the bijuu into Gedo Mazo probably "killed" them again.) 

Regardless, if I had not said so before, your thread is marvelous. Thanks for the excellent contribution to the Library! *


----------



## Lord_Tenchi (Feb 21, 2012)

+ reps, great layout


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, Naruto just about wiped out the entire damn list.

I hope Mu isn't just used as a transport for Madara.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 22, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *I have all the Edo Tensei listed as sealed. Though Kishimoto didn't directly show the defeat of the remaining Impure World Resurrection summons, the fact that all the other divisions are traveling towards the battlefield Naruto is located at implies that they were all defeated (we just don't know when).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comment. I haven't updated the chart yet. I agree with your stipulations. Although we haven't seen them sealed, it is implied that the ET were taken care of off panel. My only gripe is that the likes of Mangetsu, Chiyo, Kimimaro and even Chukichi might still be active.




X Itachi X said:


> Nice layout and thread.





Lord_Tenchi said:


> + reps, great layout



Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Ryopus (Jun 11, 2012)

All Edo Tensei's are released except Madara...


----------

